# Atlantic Technology Speakers?



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

Hello all!
I am new to all this higher end home theater stuff. I currently have a Sony 7.1 reciver with small cube speakers.:sad: I have been looking at the Atlantic Technology speakers and the Klipsch line. The room is 16 x 30 that has a vaulted ceiling and opens into another room. My budget is up to $3,000.00 or so. Any sugestions would be helpful!

Regards
Rick


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

JimP owns AT speakers and I can tell you... he has ears to die for. I have heard them and they are very nice. I've owned Klipsch over the years and always thought highly of them... and there are those who swear by. I've not heard their reference line, but I understand they are fine speakers and very reasonably priced.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Rick, and welcome. If you are going to use the speakers for home theater mostly, you will find that both should fit the bill. The Klipsch are more effecient, which means they require less power to produce the same sound level. I have owned both (the AT's were from the early '90's). I owned the Klipsch reference 3II's a few years ago. You will be happy with either, but, if possible, try to hear them in a proper setting. Your ears have to be the final decision makers. You might want to consider placement, acoustic characteristics of your room, etc. Sounds daunting, but, with a little research, and question asking, you be able to set up a great home theater. Have fun, Dennis


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I've also owned AT in the past (my first set of "real" speakers) and liked them a LOT. Although I've never really listened to Klipsch, I do know there are a lot of folks out there that like them.

In the end, audio nirvana is in the eye of the beholder -- what may sound good to one person, will be awful to someone else. My suggestion would be to listen to as many speakers as possible to find the speakers you like best. You've set yourself a pretty respectable budget there, so I'm sure you can find a great system that should last you several years.

You might wanna take a look at this thread. It may help in your auditioning process.

Good luck and let us know how you do.

Oh, and Welcome to the Shack!

JCD


----------

